# Lire les fichiers VOB / DVD sur l'ipad



## Pierric68 (22 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'utilise mes ipad pour accéder à ma bibliothèque de DVD sur un serveur NAS.

Pour lire les films en format avi pas de problème.

en revanche, pour lire les DVD qui sont sur plusieurs fichiers sous un répertoire VIDEO_TS le lecteur ne démarre pas la lecture des fichiers dans l'ordre et il me faut donc activer les fichiers un par un.

Connaissez vous un logiciel qui fonctionne sous ipad et qui puisse reconnaître un répertoire VIDEO_TS avec les fichiers VOD qu'il contient et qui les lisent comme le ferait un lecteur DVD de salon?   

Vous remerciant par avance pour votre aide.

Pour info j'utilise l'application DS Video de synology ou bien  VLC. Même problème.

Pierric


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Janvier 2014)

A priori ce n'est pas un format de fichier reconnu par l'iPad désolé.


----------



## fenelon (24 Janvier 2014)

Pierric68 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise mes ipad pour accéder à ma bibliothèque de DVD sur un serveur NAS.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
dans l'ordre je ne sais pas ,mais "format factory" permettra de lire les " VIDEO TS"après conversion.


----------

